# Be quiet Dark Rock (Pro) 4: Neuauflage mit leichterer Montage



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet Dark Rock (Pro) 4: Neuauflage mit leichterer Montage*

						Be quiet hat die vierte Generation seiner High-End-Kühler veröffentlicht. Sowohl der Dark Rock Pro 4 als auch der Dark Rock 4 kommen mit einem neuen Halterungssystem daher, das eine Montage von oben statt von der Mainboard-Rückseite erlaubt und damit simpler ausfällt. Be quiet wirbt außerdem mit Keramikpartikeln in der schwarzen Lackierung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet Dark Rock (Pro) 4: Neuauflage mit leichterer Montage*


----------



## bastian123f (10. April 2018)

Die Kühler gefallen mir immer am Besten. Ich hatte zwar keine Probleme bei der Montage und fand dies auch nicht schwer, aber Produkte sollten ja immer weiter optimiert werden.

Der Dark Rock 4 würde bestimmt sehr gut in mein Case passen. Der Pro wäre mir schon fast zu groß.


----------



## KaneTM (10. April 2018)

Naja, ohne vernüntigen Test würde ich die bei den Preisen keinesfalls kaufen. Und wenn die sich nicht unglaublich viel besser als die Vorgänger schlagen... Einen derartigen Preis an sich ist mir ein guter Kühler eigentlich immer wert, aber in der Vergangenheit ist es dann doch meist Prolimatech geworden - da gibts irgendwie mehr Kühlleistung fürs Geld.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. April 2018)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, weshalb die Montage immer als schwierig bezeichnet wird. Ich bin weder besonders geschickt, noch verbaue ich oft Kühler, hatte aber trotzdem keine Probleme. Habe in meinem Leben generell max. 3 Kühler montiert.


----------



## CastorTolagi (10. April 2018)

@KaneTM

Da hast du Tests:
be quiet! Dark Rock 4 im Test: Leiser Tower-Kuhler erbt Starken und Schwachen - ComputerBase
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Review | TechPowerUp
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Review: Return to the Dark Side - Tom's Hardware
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 und Dark Rock 4 im Doppeltest - Hardwareluxx

Alle mit mehr oder weniger dem selben "tieferen" Ergebnis:
Der Lüfter passt nicht zum Kühler.


----------



## roxxnplotz (10. April 2018)

Bei mir kühlt der Rock 3 PRO seit Jahren meinen gehetzten 4790k, und das astrein und nicht wirklich laut, allerdings hab ich auch ein relativ gedämmtes Silent Base 800.  Mein Prozi hat die 80 Grad nie gesehen, von daher bin ich zufrieden. 

Ich hätte Lust mal auf eine ordentliche AiO umzusteigen, (Costum irgendwann mal ) allerdings hab ich Angst vor dem überall erwähnten Pumpenrasseln.

Wird die nächste Generation ( Upgrade-Sucht ) eben wieder mit nem bequiet Klumpen gekühlt !


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. April 2018)

In Anbetracht eines Brocken 3, klar zu teuer.
Gruß T.


----------



## Pixy (10. April 2018)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes 

Shut up, you get my money. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich. Ich nutze ja den Dark Rock Pro 3.
Der Dark Rock Pro 4 wird definitiv meiner, im nächsten PC ist der jetzt fest eingeplant.

Danke Be Quiet. 


PS: Hoffe der Preis sinkt noch ein wenig, mit 85€ bei Caseking haut das Teil ja ganz schön rein.
Wobei der alte auch nicht günstiger ist, egal. 
Schraubendreher liegt hoffentlich bei?


----------



## KaneTM (10. April 2018)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> @KaneTM
> 
> Da hast du Tests:
> be quiet! Dark Rock 4 im Test: Leiser Tower-Kuhler erbt Starken und Schwachen - ComputerBase
> ...



Hey, cool! Danke  Nach dem ersten Überfliegen liegt der Non-Pro da wo ich ihn befürchtet habe - schade! Aber noch ok und ich sehe ihn sehr nah an der Konkurenz was P/L betrifft. Und der Pro... naja, da scheint ja wohl was ziemlich daneben gegangen zu sein, wenn der Pro 3 noch so viel weiter vorne liegt


----------



## manimani89 (10. April 2018)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Hey, cool! Danke  Nach dem ersten Überfliegen liegt der Non-Pro da wo ich ihn befürchtet habe - schade! Aber noch ok und ich sehe ihn sehr nah an der Konkurenz was P/L betrifft. Und der Pro... naja, da scheint ja wohl was ziemlich daneben gegangen zu sein, wenn der Pro 3 noch so viel weiter vorne liegt


 gestern den pro 3 bekommen. brauche ich wohl nicht zu tauschen


----------



## Blackout27 (10. April 2018)

Der Dark Rock 4 wird gekauft sobald der Ryzen 2600(X) einzieht


----------



## manimani89 (10. April 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock 4 wird gekauft sobald der Ryzen 2600(X) einzieht



ich hoffe du kaufst ihn nicht fürs gamen den da wirst du keinen unterschied mer
ken


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Hier noch mal ein anderer test.
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 im Test


----------



## nikon87 (10. April 2018)

Pixy schrieb:


> Schraubendreher liegt hoffentlich bei?


Tut er, ja. Sonst hätten sie die Montage auch um einiges verschlimmert als leichter gemacht. Wer hat schon so nen Langen........Schraubendreher natürlich.


----------



## Atma (10. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, weshalb die Montage immer als schwierig bezeichnet wird. Ich bin weder besonders geschickt, noch verbaue ich oft Kühler, hatte aber trotzdem keine Probleme. Habe in meinem Leben generell max. 3 Kühler montiert.


Bei den Dark Rocks kommt es sehr darauf an, auf welchem Sockel sie verbaut werden. Bei den kleinen Intel 115X Sockeln ist die Montage schon etwas fummelig und ließe sich besser lösen, bei den großen 2011/2066 Sockeln hingegen ist die Montage wirklich kinderleicht.


----------



## Pixy (10. April 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Tut er, ja. Sonst hätten sie die Montage auch um einiges verschlimmert als leichter gemacht. Wer hat schon so nen Langen........Schraubendreher natürlich.



  Danke, habe ich auch bereits gesehen, dass der Schraubendreher dabei liegt.
Habe noch den Schraubendreher vom Macho, der tut gute Dienste. 


Was ich bei all den Test's nicht verstehe, warum dieser nicht direkt mit dem Vorgänger verglichen wird.
Hat BeQuiet das untersagt oder was? Plötzlich haben alle Tester keine Samples mehr auf Lager. 

Vielleicht war ich doch zu euphorisch, naja mal abwarten.
Eigentlich wollte ich beim nächsten Rechner zu Noctua greifen. 
Kühlleistungstechnisch steht er dem neuen BeQuiet im nichts nach, P/L dürfte da aber besser sein.

Bis dahin ist ja noch Zeit, wer weiß, wie es sich Preislich bis dato entwickelt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein anderer test.
> be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 im Test



Danke dafür.
Auch hier fehlt wieder der Dark Rock *Pro* 3. 

Ja doch, vereinzelt taucht er im Test doch auf.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2018)

Pixy schrieb:


> Danke dafür.
> Auch hier fehlt wieder der Dark Rock *Pro* 3.
> 
> Ja doch, vereinzelt taucht er im Test doch auf.



Was willst du mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3? 
Das Teil war schon für den Eimer als es auf den Markt kam.


----------



## manimani89 (10. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?
> Das Teil war schon für den Eimer als es auf den Markt kam.



warum?


----------



## Blackout27 (10. April 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du kaufst ihn nicht fürs gamen den da wirst du keinen unterschied mer
> ken



Doch er wird hauptsächlich fürs Gaming Verwendung finden. Ich warte noch die PCGH Tests ab und entscheide mich dann endgültig.
In Spielen wie Battlefield 1 werde ich durch den Wechsel einen guten Mehrwert spüren da mein i7 hier und dort bereits limitiert. 
Zusätzlich möchte ich meine Hauptplattform mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen (Anschlüsse und co).

Der wichtigste Punkt aber ist, ich will endlich mal wieder am PC schrauben


----------



## manimani89 (10. April 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Doch er wird hauptsächlich fürs Gaming Verwendung finden. Ich warte noch die PCGH Tests ab und entscheide mich dann endgültig.
> In Spielen wie Battlefield 1 werde ich durch den Wechsel einen guten Mehrwert spüren da mein i7 hier und dort bereits limitiert.
> Zusätzlich möchte ich meine Hauptplattform mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen (Anschlüsse und co).
> 
> Der wichtigste Punkt aber ist, ich will endlich mal wieder am PC schrauben



kauf nen 8700k da wirst ganz sicher was merken


----------



## Blackout27 (10. April 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> kauf nen 8700k da wirst ganz sicher was merken



Hatte ich ursprünglich überlegt und mir fast die Bauer Version gekauft mit 4,8 GHz und Flüssigmetall. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist es eigentlich schon traurig das solche Versionen zum Verkauf stehen, nur weil Intel an allen Enden sparrt.
 Allerdings möchte ich eine Plattform kaufen wo ich nach Bedarf noch eine neuere CPU Einsetzen kann. Mit den aktuellen Z370 Chipsätzen ist dies wohl nicht möglich und der i7 8700K ist das Maximum...

Die Leistung vom i7 ist super keine Frage aber das drum herum hält mich vom Kauf ab.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (10. April 2018)

Ich bleibe bei meinem Prolimatech Megahalem Black, denn viel besser oder überhaupt kann der nicht sein


----------



## Blackout27 (10. April 2018)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meinem Prolimatech Megahalem Black, denn viel besser oder überhaupt kann der nicht sein



Besitze ebenfalls den Megahalems (Original) aber leider gibt es kein Nachrüstkit für den AM4 Sockel


----------



## bastian123f (11. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?
> Das Teil war schon für den Eimer als es auf den Markt kam.



Was war denn da fürn Eimer? Ist ein sehr guter und qualitativ hochwertiger Kühler. Die auf AMD Sockeln war kinderleicht und auch bei Intel ging es. Es gab da natürlich noch ein paar Sockel, bei denen es schwierig war. Die Dinger montiert und demontiert man ja auch nicht jede Woche.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ursprünglich überlegt und mir fast die Bauer Version gekauft mit 4,8 GHz und Flüssigmetall. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist es eigentlich schon traurig das solche Versionen zum Verkauf stehen, nur weil Intel an allen Enden sparrt.
> Allerdings möchte ich eine Plattform kaufen wo ich nach Bedarf noch eine neuere CPU Einsetzen kann. Mit den aktuellen Z370 Chipsätzen ist dies wohl nicht möglich und der i7 8700K ist das Maximum...
> 
> Die Leistung vom i7 ist super keine Frage aber das drum herum hält mich vom Kauf ab.


Wie ich sehe hast du einen 1080Ti und einen 1440p Monitor. Da kannst du auch ruhig den Ryzen nehmen, da du sowieso fast immer im GPU Limit hängst. Und durch G-Sync fällt es nicht auf, wenn selbst mal die CPU limitiert, solange es im Bereich von G-Sync ist.


----------



## spacemonQuee (11. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?
> Das Teil war schon für den Eimer als es auf den Markt kam.



Also ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden, Kühlt 6 Kerne @4,2GHz auf 33°C idle und 60°C beim Rendern und ist dabei sehr leise.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. April 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Bei den Dark Rocks kommt es sehr darauf an, auf welchem Sockel sie verbaut werden. Bei den kleinen Intel 115X Sockeln ist die Montage schon etwas fummelig und ließe sich besser lösen, bei den großen 2011/2066 Sockeln hingegen ist die Montage wirklich kinderleicht.


Ist ein kleiner Intel (1150). 

Lag vielleicht daran, dass ich es auch nicht anders kenne.


----------



## CSOger (11. April 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Besitze ebenfalls den Megahalems (Original) aber leider gibt es kein Nachrüstkit für den AM4 Sockel



Bei meinem Genesis nicht anders.
Nix für AM4.
Bei Prolimatech ist Ende.


----------



## Lordac (11. April 2018)

Servus,
ich hätte mir von den neuen Kühlern mehr erwartet und bin etwas enttäuscht.

Meiner Meinung nach hätte be quiet! längst auf die asymmetrische Anordnung vom Kühlturm setzen müssen.

Über den Sinn von hohen Heatspreadern beim RAM kann man sich zwar streiten, aber manche Module (z.B. G.Skill Trident Z) gibt es nur so.

Ich finde das man so ohne Not den Kunden einschränkt wenn eine mögliche Vollbestückung der RAM-Bänke irgendwann ein Thema sein sollte.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## CastorTolagi (11. April 2018)

Lordac schrieb:


> Über den Sinn von hohen Heatspreadern beim RAM kann man sich zwar streiten, aber manche Module (z.B. G.Skill Trident Z) gibt es nur so.



Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?
https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=66de1a15640@be-quiet.net&omitPreview=true&.jpg


----------



## bastian123f (11. April 2018)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hätte mir von den neuen Kühlern mehr erwartet und bin etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hätte be quiet! längst auf die asymmetrische Anordnung vom Kühlturm setzen müssen.
> ...



Einen Blick in den Artikel:


			
				PCGH Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Um die RAM-Kompatibilität zu erhöhen, fallen die unteren Lamellen beim Dark Rock Pro 4 schmaler aus.


----------



## roxxnplotz (11. April 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> gestern den pro 3 bekommen. brauche ich wohl nicht zu tauschen



Kommt drauf an was du kühlen musst. Ich hab nen relativ fies getakteten 4790k und der 3 pro macht das easy peasy. Ein guter fetter Klotz wenn einem die räumliche unbeleuchtete Dominanz in einsehbaren Gehäusen nicht stört. Kann dir aber nicht sagen wie er sich in ungedämmten Gehäusen verhält.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Was war denn da fürn Eimer? Ist ein sehr guter und qualitativ hochwertiger Kühler. Die auf AMD Sockeln war kinderleicht und auch bei Intel ging es. Es gab da natürlich noch ein paar Sockel, bei denen es schwierig war. Die Dinger montiert und demontiert man ja auch nicht jede Woche.



Für den Eimer weil einfach zu teuer.


----------



## bastian123f (11. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für den Eimer weil einfach zu teuer.



Qualität hat auch ihren Preis.  Aber nur wegen des Preises muss man nicht gleich das ganze Modell abstempeln.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. April 2018)

Also der Dark Rock 3 war mein erster Kühler, den ich montiert habe, und ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme damit. Selbst wenn, so häufig entfernt man ihn dann ja doch nicht mehr. Kann sogar einen 6700K passiv bändigen, schick und recht günstig ist er für mich auch


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2018)

Der DRP3 ist immer noch erste Sahne,

halt nur nicht für Amateuerschrauber gedacht


----------



## empy (11. April 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Besitze ebenfalls den Megahalems (Original) aber leider gibt es kein Nachrüstkit für den AM4 Sockel



Habe bis jetzt erst einmal ein Montagekit für einen Kühler gekauft, aber das waren noch andere Zeiten. Ich glaub mein alter XP-120 hätte den Athlon II X4 aber eh nicht bändigen können. Aber er konnte es mit zwei P4, einem Athlon 64 und einem Core 2 Duo (nicht auf einmal, aber immerhin nacheinander). Der war damals so riesig und heute würde man ihn belächeln.


----------



## Lordac (12. April 2018)

Servus,





CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?
> https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=66de1a15640@be-quiet.net&omitPreview=true&.jpg


danke für das Bild! Hast du auch eine Quelle die zeigt ob das mit dem Dark Rock 4 (ohne Pro!) möglich ist? In einem anderen Thread *klick*, verweist du in #4 übrigens selbst auf asymmetrische Kühler..., ist diese nicht vorhandenen Eigenschaft beim Dark Rock 4 doch ein Problem ?!



bastian123f schrieb:


> Einen Blick in den Artikel:


Ich habe die verfügbaren Artikel ausführlich gelesen, trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis! Ich hätte konkret schreiben müssen das es mir hauptsächlich um den Dark Rock 4 geht, mein Fehler.



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> - Einen großen Kritikpunkt gibt es beim Dark Rock 4 für den nicht versetzten Kühlturm.
> - Der Dark Rock 4 sitzt zentral über dem Prozessor, sodass der Lüfter den ersten RAM-Slot komplett überdeckt
> - Der Problematik kann bedingt Abhilfe geschafft werden, indem der Lüfter des Kühlers nach oben versetzt wird. Die knapp 4 cm hohen G.Skill-FlareX-Module des ComputerBase-Testsystems passen so mit sanfter Gewalt unter den Ventilator: Der Lüfter drückt noch leicht auf den Heatspreader des Speicherriegels, selbst nachdem der Ventilator so weit wie möglich nach oben versetzt worden ist. Arbeitsspeicher mit noch höheren Kühlblechen passt folglich auf keinen Fall mehr in Vollbestückung.
> - Als relevanter Kritikpunkt bleibt beim Dark Rock 4 vor allem die eingeschränkte RAM-Kompatibilität bestehen. Der Lüfter hängt über dem ersten RAM-Slot, sodass eine Vollbestückung nur mit niedrigen Speicherriegeln möglich ist. be quiet! hätte diese Einschränkung (wie es bei großen Tower-Kühlern üblich ist) durch einen versetzten Kühlturm beheben können, hat sich jedoch dagegen entschieden. Damit wird der außergewöhnlich leise Lüfter konterkariert – denn dem Attribut „leise“ steht nun ein ungewöhnlich inkompatibler CPU-Kühler gegenüber.



Gruß Lordac


----------



## CastorTolagi (13. April 2018)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,danke für das Bild! Hast du auch eine Quelle die zeigt ob das mit dem Dark Rock 4 (ohne Pro!) möglich ist? In einem anderen Thread *klick*, verweist du in #4 übrigens selbst auf asymmetrische Kühler..., ist diese nicht vorhandenen Eigenschaft beim Dark Rock 4 doch ein Problem ?!


Schau hier auf Seite 1 Post #5
Da habe ich eine ganze Litanei an Tests gepostet.
Bei CB z.B. sieht man das ganze recht gut.
Wobei bei richtig hohen Riegeln wie eben den Trident die u.U. auch im zweiten Slot Probleme machen können (kommt auch auf das Mainboard an).
Außerdem hat der TE in dem Thread RGB Riegel und da ist das in meinen Augen ziemlich Sinnfrei einen Kühler zu nehmen, der die am Ende überdeckt.


----------

